# Habitation Door Seal Rubber



## Guzziando (Sep 2, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get this from?

It is off a Autohomes Windfall year 2000.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

No specific knowledge myself, but this might help if you haven't already tried it - hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along with better advice shortly.

You could try these guys:-
https://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/shopping.asp?intDepartmentId=8

Or, a simple search on flea bay for "motorhome door seal" appears to reveal a wide range of seals and suppliers.

Good luck 🤞🏼

Regards,
John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you could try o'leary's

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

I seem to remeber they carried a lot of Autohomes stuff at one time.


----------



## Guzziando (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you for the replies so far. There are similar profiles on Ebay, but too small: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-BUBBLE-UPVC-WINDOW-DOOR-RUBBER-GASKET-SEAL-R5019X/230640564230?hash=item35b33fb806:g:ZboAAOSwjXNaZi1o


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

In that case, could you try the manufacturer of the one that is too small, to see if they do anything bigger?

https://www.reddiplex.com/door-seals/

Regards,
John


----------



## Guzziando (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks John,

Ordered something that looks similar from https://gbdiystore.com/window-door-seals/bubble-gasket-seal At 99p/M, it is worth a try.


----------

